# Question about repainting grill, emblems 65 GTO



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Guys,
I'm trying to get the white paint off the chrome GTO emblem that attaches to the grill. I started to chip it off, but I would rather not scratch the chrome.
Any suggestions what to use to get the paint off? Also, is there a specific white paint to use to repaint it?
Also, I'm going to repaint the grill, would Eastwood be the place to go to get the closest to factory paint for it?
One last question, I just took the hood scoop out (it's not a ram air car).
It's very tempting to buy a ram air scoop from Ames, but making it work would entail cutting the small metal pieces behind the scoop.
I'm planning on keeping the car when it's done, but I wanted to get a consensus from anyone that would want to give me his .02...would it be worth having that piece cut, or should I leave it alone?
Here's the kicker, it's a numbers matching, all original, except for
the carb, now tripower, the vinyl roof, now metal, and was originally a 3 spd, now it's a 4 spd.
Your .02?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

a corse rubbing compound will take the paint off easy and what no pics ??


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Try Klean-strip Aircraft paint remover. As far as the ram air, all 65s did not have them as a factory option. Ram air became a dealer installed option half way through the 65 run. Keep it original.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Paint stripper should take the paint off, too. I'd use a nylon brush and go easy. I cut the hood on my all original '67 to install a functional scoop and a ram air setup 25 years ago. You can't tell unless you look. Would I do it again? No. Not on an original car. Does it help? Perhaps. I can't tell. There is no "Ram" effect up there on the hood....it's back at the cowl where Chevy took advantage of it. The Pontiac Ram Air scoop does bring in cool, dense air, which is good for making power.


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

*Thanks for your honest opinions*

Guys, 
I appreciate the feedback. I'm going to keep in orig.
I've been using the aircraft stripper for the rest of the body,
I'll keep using that.
And Rogerthat, I'll post pics soon.


----------

